# Rockets Coach Adelman and Olajuwon? Wells and V-Span are exciting.



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Former Kings coach is head coach? Hakeem is the asst coach?

Adelman is the former coach of Bonzi?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

that would be a nice senario, but Hakeem isn't going to be an assistant coach. He is past basketball and working with his Islamic duties...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

BS started his BS posting career here in the same year when Yao made the NBA and right now Yao is fluent in English but BS still writes his "creative" English, why is that?


----------



## some1x (May 24, 2006)

Didn't Hakeem say he was willing to help train Yao during the summer?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

some1x said:


> Didn't Hakeem say he was willing to help train Yao during the summer?


hakeem runs a big man camp during the summer. i know emeka okafor attends it. yao is always busy during that time.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

What the heck is "V-Span." I seriously hate these kind of nicknames, such as "T-Mac" They are pretty uncreative. Nicknames that just shorten the person's name are not creative, nicknames that have not been done to death and are not just shortened versions of the player's name are much better such as Clyde "the Glide" or Hakeem "the Dream" those rhyme and make more sense.


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

AFunk4Life said:


> What the heck is "V-Span." I seriously hate these kind of nicknames, such as "T-Mac" They are pretty uncreative. Nicknames that just shorten the person's name are not creative, nicknames that have not been done to death and are not just shortened versions of the player's name are much better such as Clyde "the Glide" or Hakeem "the Dream" those rhyme and make more sense.


I completely agree with you on the whole shortened name=nickname thing ,its stupid. A guy must earn his nickname


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AFunk4Life said:


> What the heck is "V-Span." I seriously hate these kind of nicknames, such as "T-Mac" They are pretty uncreative. Nicknames that just shorten the person's name are not creative, nicknames that have not been done to death and are not just shortened versions of the player's name are much better such as Clyde "the Glide" or Hakeem "the Dream" those rhyme and make more sense.


t-mac and v-span have good reasons for shortening their names though. tmac has a girl's name and no one wants to v-span's full name


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Tracy "Racy" McGrady
Vassilis "The Thrillist" Spanoulis 
Yah that just doesn't sound right....

I do like calling Head "Lethal Luther" though


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

WONTONnPHO said:


> I completely agree with you on the whole shortened name=nickname thing ,its stupid. A guy must earn his nickname


Thank you! Exactly. V-Span has to be one of the stupidist nicknames I have ever heard of, T-Mac is also up there


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
hakeem runs a big man camp during the summer. i know emeka okafor attends it. yao is always busy during that time.
```
I believe one of the recent Chronicle articles inferred that Yao would seek Hakeem out this summer whether it is at Dream's Big Man Camp or visiting him somewhere for private training.


----------



## intersync (May 9, 2005)

I'd just like to note that Tracy has a tattoo on his arm that says T-mac.

"I believe one of the recent Chronicle articles inferred that Yao would seek Hakeem out this summer whether it is at Dream's Big Man Camp or visiting him somewhere for private training."

I tire of articles inferring things, like inferring that Van Gundy cares about winning when Bonzi Wells wasn't even on our playoff roster.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spanoulis's nickname is KillBill.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

AFunk4Life said:


> What the heck is "V-Span." I seriously hate these kind of nicknames, such as "T-Mac" They are pretty uncreative. Nicknames that just shorten the person's name are not creative, nicknames that have not been done to death and are not just shortened versions of the player's name are much better such as Clyde "the Glide" or Hakeem "the Dream" those rhyme and make more sense.


Well, nobody had their names shortened until after T-Mac. He was the first person to use that as a nickname and then all of the sudden their was J-Rich, V-Span, D-Wade, J-Will. T-Mac's was original, until everybody started copying it.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

That's true, before Tracy shortened his name to Tmac which was like in Toronto by the way; their names for nicknames for ballplayers were pretty silly. (Also, he and Penny were the first to were the #1 jersey, now everybody does it, posers:thumbdown 

Like Darryl Dawkins "Chocolate Thunder"???:lol: come on, man...pleeeassssee..
Shaquille O'Neal "The Shaq Attack" whatever...I think "Diesal" does him more justice!
Mike and George had cool ones though, 

Michael"Air" Jordan, George "IceMan" Gervin:clap: :clap: 
I like the "Ming Dynasty" for Yao?:clap2: but frankly Yao doesn't need one, his name just sounds cool.
Its like "Dream" for Hakeem, and whats wrong w/ Clyde the Glide? I like that.:biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Well, nobody had their names shortened until after T-Mac. He was the first person to use that as a nickname and then all of the sudden their was J-Rich, V-Span, D-Wade, J-Will. T-Mac's was original, until everybody started copying it.


what about Rudy T?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if we are going to get adelman and bonzi back together, we should make a move for artest too. sacramento is looking to trade him, most likely for peanuts
http://nba.aolsportsblog.com/2007/05/14/how-to-deal-with-ron-artest/


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

When did I post this thread?


----------

